# Moisturizer for around eyes/eyelids/under eyes?



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

So, I have temperamental skin, sometimes its oily, normal, dry... who knows what its going to be, ANYWAYS, today I was putting on concealer and foundation under my eyes, and my left eye started to get all flaky right under my eye, and the other day it was flaky on my eyelid... damn dry skin. 

Any recs for good moisturizers that are safe for around the eye area? thanks everyones.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha...


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 8, 2007)

During allergy seasons my eyes tend to tear up nonstop and the skin around them gets sensitive and dry.  I dab Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream sparingly around my eyes (only at night) and that helps immensely!


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Oct 12, 2007)

Lush's Enchanted Eye Cream ... 

I'd been hunting for a good eye cream for what I feel was years, and this stuff is perfection! I've been using it for about 3 weeks, my eye make up goes on more smoothly, my tiny lines are much less noticeable and the most beautiful part of all is that my dark circles are going away! I'd recommend this to anyone!


----------



## Dani (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0damnbeautiful* 

 
_Lush's Enchanted Eye Cream ... 

I'd been hunting for a good eye cream for what I feel was years, and this stuff is perfection! I've been using it for about 3 weeks, my eye make up goes on more smoothly, my tiny lines are much less noticeable and the most beautiful part of all is that my dark circles are going away! I'd recommend this to anyone!_

 
I've been using it for monthd and I love it.  I hardly have dark circles (unless I forget to use it) and my fine lines are going away


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 12, 2007)

I use cliniques all about eyes and i love it.  They also have all about eyes that says moisterinzing.


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 12, 2007)

Chanel's Rectifiance Intense for Eyes.

Like I've probably said numerous times in this forum, it's my favourite. I'm using a gel from Galenic now, but it can't be compared to Chanel's.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_So, I have temperamental skin, sometimes its oily, normal, dry... who knows what its going to be, ANYWAYS, today I was putting on concealer and foundation under my eyes, and my left eye started to get all flaky right under my eye, and the other day it was flaky on my eyelid... damn dry skin. 

Any recs for good moisturizers that are safe for around the eye area? thanks everyones._

 
Gosh, i have the EXACT same problems! I just thought it was menopause skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried all kinds of creams too. I guess I'll try the Lush cream.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 12, 2007)

I was using the Clinique tunraround cream, and it made my undereyes all flaky and peely. Then i researched it and it wasn't eye safe lol.


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have oily skin but my eyes contour is dry, I'm 20 years old and I have some lines...what eye contour do you think is best for my age? thanks!


----------



## frocher (Oct 15, 2007)

......


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Oct 15, 2007)

La mer is a good brand, but...very expensive for my pocket...


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 15, 2007)

I really like Olay Regenerist eye serum and Clinique Advanced Stop Signs eye cream with SPF15. No irritation and my undereye concealer goes on very smoothly


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been using the olay dermapods (they exfoliate the skin on the eyelid!) and then a nice heavy layer of the Olay total effects eye cream afterward (I only do this when I'm just going to be sitting around at home). A couple of hours after I put this combo on....I take my finger and gently rub at the top layers of skin on my eyelids and under my eyes. Eventually, as I'm sloughing the skin *gently* with just my fingertips, the old dead skin starts coming off. 

I knew my eyelids were dry and a little crepey...but I didn't realize /how/ dry until I did this for the first time and saw all that old dead skin finally giving way. My eyelids were so bad, I couldn't use the beige-ing shadestick I just got (and I was stoked!) because of the way it pulled my skin and made it look funny. But after just two treatments doing what I described, it now goes on like a dream and looks /amazing/.


----------

